# Tabelle erstellen mit Wincc flex 2008



## buba1983 (5 August 2009)

Schön guten Tag!!

Ich bin neu hier und hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen.
Mit Wincc flex kenn ich mich kaum aus.

Meine Frage ist, ist das möglich eine Tabelle mit 5 Spalten und 1000 Zeilen zuerstellen, mit wenig Aufwand?

Mein Projekt soll ein Materialverfolgungssystem darstellen, die Daten werden von der Sps übernommen und in Wincc flex ausgewertet und dargestellt.

Es soll möglich sein die Tabelle hoch und runter zuscrollen!

Ich mir kann jemand weiter helfen!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


P.S. Soryy falls ein ähnlicher Beitrag schon vorhanden ist!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2009)

5 Spalten und dann noch Scrollen, das wird schwer in flex. Ich denke
mit Bordmitteln ist da nichts zu machen.
Eine alternative wäre, allerdings nur 1 Spalte, es mit einen Rezept zu 
versuchen. Da kannst du dann scrollen.

gruß helmut


----------



## Kai (5 August 2009)

Vielleicht hilft die folgende Siemens-FAQ weiter:

ID22726112 Wie können Daten bei Panels oder bei der WinCC flexible PC Runtime aus einem Variablenarchiv in Tabellenform dargestellt werden?

Gruß Kai


----------



## buba1983 (10 August 2009)

Vielen dank Jungs


----------

